# Graco 395 digital display?



## Kaid painting (Feb 6, 2015)

Just wondering if anyone has put the digital display on their 395? Thinking about getting one.


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

More stuff that can break,fail and cost money. Never had one on any of my pumps.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

What would the benefit be? I got a sprayer that's probably a little more than half my age still kicking, no display but it can be a bit of a pain to dial in periodically


----------



## driftweed (May 26, 2013)

In short:

You just don't know, what you don't know.

Having the digital pressure gauge is so beneficial, its unreal. I used to use the nova 390 (no display). Just turn it up to "about" 80 % max pressure and go to town. Then I started doing things with it and dialing it in more more and more. 

After that sprayer was stolen, I picked up an Airlesco LP540 form depot for $500. It came with a gauge. Now I know to turn the pressure to "X" for what I want to do.

1500 psi with a 211 tip and I can edge inside and NOT get overspray everywhere.

1200 psi and a 517 tip for exterior painting.

2500 psi and a 517 tip for blow and go apartments.

Good luck dialing those numbers in without a display. You can get close, but never exact everytime. Its like taking your skill set to another level entirely, with easily repeatable results.

I would highly recommend a sprayer with a display nowadays. It takes all the guess work out of spraying.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Naaah. A waste of money. It's a pump. Just turn it up or down to where you want it to be, not unlike a garden hose. 
Not rocket science the work we do,


----------



## luny2nz (Nov 14, 2008)

No.

I have always got my spray pattern figured out by using the pressure control and adjusting the viscosity of the material. 
To me technology is a double edged sword-you still need to know how to do things without it.


----------



## paintpimp (Jun 29, 2007)

Have both worlds. Put in an inline needle gauge. You can see your pressure with no electronics.


----------



## CRS (Apr 13, 2013)

*Display feature ?*

I suppose a continuous read out of your spray pressure might help compensate for inexperience. More to break in my opinion.

A bit of practice could save you headaches and $$$ down the road. Every sprayer has a dial already.... just get used to it. Vary your pressure by tip size.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

I really don't pay attention to the digital displays. Most of my pumps don't have em and I'm in no rush to get them. I up my pressure just enough to get a good pattern, (more if it's a big blow-n-go). There's so many variables anyways, unless you're constantly spraying the same products in a controlled environment, you're going to need to adjust beyond a pre-determined psi setting. JMO.

Not discounting the ingenuity of smart control though. Being able to spray at consistently low pressures without the lags & spikes is invaluable when doing trim packs or cabs.


----------



## robladd (Nov 22, 2010)

I started using air driven pumps back in the late 70's and early 80's. Graco King, Bulldog, President & Monark also Binks B Series 8,6,5,4&3. The Binks B5 is similar to the Graco Senator.

I still run air driven today Speeflo Atlas 30:1. It's so simple, what ever the psi is multiply that number by the compression ratio and that's your pressure at the tip. Air Regulators dial pressure finer than anything I have ever used.

My Airlessco 690 does not have a digita display so I put a hydraulic pressure gauge on it and marked the pressures above the knob. Done deal.

I believe with enough experience you don't need a display a spray man should be able to thin and strain their material put the tip on and set the fan pattern.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

You guys are all correct, especially since each person here knows what they're doing. I bought a graco ultramax 695 with digital display a while ago... I haven't used it much because it needs to be repacked, but the display does tell me that it has only seen 182 gallons pushed through it including cleanings. Can't wait to get it fixed up but hasn't been a huge priorty.


----------



## Gracobucks (May 29, 2011)

The machines I have with displays are one that came with free displays. I use the display if I grab a machine with a display. Like Driftweed says you learn what pressures to spray materials at. Makes it for a little quicker setup when you switch the size of machine your using. 80% on a 395 doesn't = 80% on a 695

Would I buy one to put on a machine? NO WAY.


----------

